# Jack3d



## PillarofBalance (Jan 6, 2014)

I heart this stuff... i was dragging ass all day long. 2 scoops on the way to the gym and I am ready to kick ass and chew bubble gum... and I am all out of gum


----------



## Joliver (Jan 6, 2014)

It is pretty awesome.  Now only if they would come out with a bubble gum flavor....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 6, 2014)

Jack3d Main Ingredient: Bubble Gum

- Directed by M. Night Shyamalan


----------



## Joliver (Jan 6, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Jack3d Main Ingredient: Bubble Gum
> 
> - Directed by M. Night Shyamalan



Damn it!!!  I should have seen it coming!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 6, 2014)

Haven't tried Jacked yet, been liking Superdrive these days.  Does Jacked have a lot of caffeine in it?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 6, 2014)

cant stand it, gave my tub away!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 6, 2014)

Il stick to my pure caffeine powder. One bump is all you need


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 6, 2014)

NO Xplode WAY better...IMO....Jack is Jacked....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice. 

I like the fruit punch and watermelon flavors of Jack3d Advanced myself. Cant take them too often as I work out later and later recently but when I can I do.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 6, 2014)

I can only imagine GQ all wired up on stims. Sheesh!!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah it gets a little nuts if i get all amped out. 

LAst time I took three scoops of Jack3d at one time I cleaned up a park full of homeless people  and made breakfast for 35 cats.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 7, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Nice.
> 
> I like the fruit punch and watermelon flavors of Jack3d Advanced myself. Cant take them too often as I work out later and later recently but when I can I do.



Happy New Year GK. I remember you recommended this demon to me. I had believed, incorrectly, that genuinely insane pre workout concoctions were long gone(Ultimate Orange). Then I tried this. Jesus Christ. Geeked out. I recommend following dosing recommendations. More is better does not apply. "As Directed" is the high end of fired up.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd be awake all night. Coffee only for me early in the am so it has time to wear off before bed.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 7, 2014)

Happy new year, Ben.

I have missed you lately, i hope you are doing well. 

And yeah, more is definitely not better with this one.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 7, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> NO Xplode WAY better...IMO....Jack is Jacked....



Oh yea baby! N.O. Xplode4Life. Absolutely love this stuff..BSN. ...FINISH FIRST!..Only bad thing about it is some days I can't fall asleep even after taking it 8hrs b4 bedtime.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 7, 2014)

Ive always liked jack3d......did its job well. Nowadays i buy bulk caffeine powder and bulk beta alanine, throw those 2 together with a scoop of bcaas and my energy is great through workout.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 7, 2014)

Med Dunkin Doughnuts coffee w/ sugar and creme is all I need. I was having high liver values from not cycling off pre-workouts. My fault, but I am now used to coffee.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2014)

i dont like stims..u get used to them and u cant lift without it


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 7, 2014)

I love some cellucor c4.  BB has a point though.  My workouts suffer terribly without it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2014)

I was getting hooked on the pre-workouts too. Especially when I was training at 5AM. I was on the Jack3D for awhile and then went to C4. I've weaned myself to black coffee, and feel much better about it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 7, 2014)

if you guys tried the old version it brings a whole new def to the chapelle show's line "cocaine in can"

the 1,3 dimeth is gone.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 7, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> if you guys tried the old version it brings a whole new def to the chapelle show's line "cocaine in can"
> 
> the 1,3 dimeth is gone.



Lol nice..Now.......how do I get my hands on some.......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> if you guys tried the old version it brings a whole new def to the chapelle show's line "cocaine in can"
> 
> the 1,3 dimeth is gone.



You ain't kidding. That stuff was intense. Up there with Ultimate Orange and the ORIGINAL Speed Stacks. Always been a bit of a speed freak, and I'm glad I weaned myself to just coffee. 

I had a buddy who had to get rushed to the hospital from the sidelines of the football field because he was out of shape and figured he could compensate by washing down some Ripped Fuels with Ultimate Orange. That went over well as you can imagine...


----------



## amore169 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jack3d doesn't do anything for me. I rarely ever use any pre-workout drinks but when I do I get a VPX Redline RTD.


----------



## Night_Wing (Feb 4, 2014)

I love my NoxiPro! Good stuff! Hemo Rage isn't bad either but it doesn't taste as good as NoxiPro.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 4, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> if you guys tried the old version it brings a whole new def to the chapelle show's line "cocaine in can"
> 
> *the 1,3 dimeth is gone.*







Stevethedream said:


> Lol nice..Now.......how do I get my hands on some.......



You can buy the DMAA by itself and add it to anything you like:

1000g of 1,3,DMAA anyone?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 4, 2014)

I like jak3d but I like 1mr better


----------



## Night_Wing (Feb 5, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> You can buy the DMAA by itself and add it to anything you like:
> 
> 1000g of 1,3,DMAA anyone?



Awesome, Ive been trying to get my hands on the original Noxipro that had DMAA in it, thanks!


----------



## Wyolifter (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been using Jack3D for about 3 weeks now.  Cut out all other caffeine prior to starting. I take it around 5-6 pm with no problem sleeping. 2 scoops, course I'm 300lbs too.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 6, 2014)

Found this stuff "iSatori PWR" online at supplement warehouse for 8.99 and it's suppose to be a clone of this Jack3d stuff. Worked a little to good for me if anything.


----------



## beasto (Feb 6, 2014)

Try out Uncut the capsulated PWO that stuff is ****in nice. Mind you I have been off cycle for a while lol


----------



## chunkx (Feb 19, 2014)

beasto said:


> Try out Uncut the capsulated PWO that stuff is ****in nice. Mind you I have been off cycle for a while lol



I didn't feel anything from it. I might try Black Cats by AppNut


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 21, 2014)

Are you talking about the original jack3d? If you are I miss it so much can't get it where I am anymore ;( haha


----------

